# Lohnt es sich zu tauschen ?



## Deadrevils (24. April 2013)

Guten Tag!

Wusste nicht wo hin mit dem Thema ..... ich versuchs mal hier.

Ich habe folgenden Computer:

AMD Phenom II 965 3,4 GHz Quad Core 
Alpenföhn Nordwand CPU Kühler mit 2 x 12 CM Lüfter 
Gigabyte GA-MA-770-UD3 
6144 Mbytes DDR2 800 MHz RAM (2 x 2 GB Kingston + 2 GB Crucial + 1 Slot Frei) 
Radeon HD 5850 Xtreme 1 GB GDDR5 
SAMSUNG 830 Serie 64 GB SSD 
BeQuiet SystemPower 550 Watt Netzteil 
Sharkoon Vaya Gehäuse (1 x 12 cm vorne (rote beleuchtung) 1 x 12 cm hinten am Gehäuse) 
LG DvD Brenner 

Keine Garantie, gut erhalten. Ca. 3 Jahre alt alles.


So, bin auf der suche nach nem Notebook zum tauschen gegen meinen PC. Ich habe folgendes Angebot bekommen:

*Acer Aspire 6930G-644G32MN*

                          - Core 2 Duo T6400 / 2 GHz
- Vista Home Premium  
- 4 GB RAM 
- 320 GB HDD 
- DVD SuperMulti DL 
- 40.6 cm ( 16" )  CineCrystal breit 1366 x 768 / HD 
- NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT 1 GB GDDR2



Lohnt sich dieser tausch? Danke für eure Hilfe!


EDIT: Ich tausche weil ich keine Zeit mehr zu spielen habe. Auf dem Notebook wird nicht gezockt, nur zum Surfen, Musik hören, Filme schauen und gelegentlich zocken. (Metin2 )


----------



## KonterSchock (24. April 2013)

würde ich nicht tun.


----------



## Deadrevils (24. April 2013)

Ich weiß ja das ich jetzt nicht das über notebook erwarten kann und in der preisklasse meines rechners ich auch kein super notebook bekomme, jedoch spricht mich die 9600M GT an - Der Prozessor aber nicht so ....


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. April 2013)

Würde ich nicht tun, versuch lieber alle Komponenten (bis auf die SSD) zu verkaufen und besorge dir ein neues Notebook mit APU, die haben alle deutlich mehr Leistung als der veraltete C2D und die 9600er.


----------



## Festplatte (24. April 2013)

Warum sollte man auch eine 5850 mit einer GT9600M ersetzen wollen?


----------



## Coldhardt (24. April 2013)

Ich würde maximal den Pc ohne SSD gegen das Notebook tauschen und die dann ins Notebook einbauen. Allerdings machst du dann Performancetechnisch harte Abstriche. Also eher nicht.


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. April 2013)

Für deinen Rechner (in Teilen) solltest du noch ca. 250€ / etwas mehr bekommen.

Einen Laptop wie von dir beschrieben, bekommst du (wenn er voll i.O. ist, auch Akku / Netzteil) bei Ebay schon für ca. 130 - 180€ ...


----------



## Kotor (24. April 2013)

ich hab fast das gleiche notebook und einen AMD Phenom II 965 3,4 GHz Quad Core

Würde diesen Tausch nicht eingehen. Da bist du vlt. besser dran wenn du dir für deine AMD CPU einen billigen, besseren Unterbau suchst (Mainboard+RAM)

Mainboard: AMD Sockel AM3 (DDR3) mit Speicher: DDR3-1333, RAM-Steckplätze: 4x DDR3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: DDR3 240pin mit Kitgröße: 8GB, Anzahl Module: 2x, Speichertakt: 1333MHz, Mindestspannung: 1.50V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Deadrevils (24. April 2013)

Alles klar. Danke für die Antworten, wollte das Ding Samstag schon tauschen gut das ich hier nochmal bei euch nachgefragt habe.

Danke !! 


wie schliess ich das Thema ??


@ Kotor, ich suche ja ein Notebook, da kann ich ja meinen 965er nicht einbauen  Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden


----------



## KonterSchock (24. April 2013)

ganz ehrlich tue es nicht. wäre richtig dumm!


----------



## Kotor (24. April 2013)

Deadrevils schrieb:


> @ Kotor, ich suche ja ein Notebook, da kann ich ja meinen 965er nicht einbauen  Oder hab ich das jetzt falsch verstanden



nein, das hab ich falsch verstanden ....


----------



## Deadrevils (24. April 2013)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich tue es nicht. wäre richtig dumm!




Ok, danke nochmal für eure Hilfe.

@Kotor - Ok


----------



## phila_delphia (24. April 2013)

Ein eindeutiges "Nein" - Das wäre ein schlechtes Geschäft für Dich.

Gruß

phila


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2013)

Habe ein Laptop mit ähnlicher Hardware... reinste Folter!


----------



## Cinnayum (24. April 2013)

Die 8000er und 9000er M GT Serie ist sehr störanfällig und brennt gerne mal durch. (mir sind 3 Stück 8600M GT abgeraucht)

Ein ähnliches Notebook hatte ich auch mal (mit einem T7300er C2D (2 GHz, 4M Cache, 65nm) , später getauscht durch einen T9500er C2D (2,6 GHz, 6M Cache, 45nm). Ich würde schätzen, dass der 6000er auch etwas dünn abschneidet.

Falls du etwas zum Zocken suchst, sollte es auch mindestens eine 560 M GT / 650 M GT oder schneller sein.


----------



## Core #1 (24. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Habe ein Laptop mit ähnlicher Hardware... reinste Folter!


 
Mit Windows 7 und einer SSD sollte da noch was gehen, der TE hätte ja eine SSD. Aber wie alle schon vor mir sagen: nicht tauschen!


----------



## Deadrevils (24. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

Da hätt ich ja fast einen Fehler gemacht, den ich erst später gemerkt hätte... Puh !!


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2013)

Core #1 schrieb:


> Mit Windows 7 und einer SSD sollte da noch was gehen, der TE hätte ja eine SSD. Aber wie alle schon vor mir sagen: nicht tauschen!


 
Muss meinen Post verbessern, hatte einen Laptop. Er hat grade den Geist aufgegeben. 
Bei meinem war Arch Linux drauf und er war langsam, mit Windows war schlimmer als die Hölle.


----------



## Deadrevils (24. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Muss meinen Post verbessern, hatte einen Laptop. Er hat grade den Geist aufgegeben.
> Bei meinem war Arch Linux drauf und er war langsam, mit Windows war schlimmer als die Hölle.


 

ohje ohje ...... o.O Ist der Laptop den ich ertauschen wollte so Leistungsschwach ? Das hätt ich jetzt nicht erwartet. Danke für diesen Post. 


EDIT:

Gegen welch einen Laptop würdet ihr persönlich einen tausch sinnvoll finden ? Also Hardwareseitig, was sollte im Laptop sein ? Danke ...
Weil das mit den einzel Komponenten Verkauf, dafür hab ich z.Z. keine Nerven. :/


----------



## ph1driver (25. April 2013)

Deadrevils schrieb:


> ohje ohje ...... o.O Ist der Laptop den ich ertauschen wollte so Leistungsschwach ? Das hätt ich jetzt nicht erwartet.



Damit du eine Vorstellung hast. Die Intel HD3000 (Sandy Bridge) ist um die 12% Schneller als die 9600m GT

Hatte fast die gleiche Kombie wie du, 955 BE, 4GB DDR2 800, GTS450 usw. habe den Rechner weil ich nicht mehr am PC Zocke dann auch Verkauft und mir ein Lenovo B590 Gekauft.


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Der CPU ist aber ehlendig lahm...


----------



## fear.de (25. April 2013)

Die Graka ist fürs gelegentliche zocken in Ordnung!
Meine Freundin hat die selbe in ihrem Notebook und kann damit WoW, Sims3 und L4D2 in guten mittleren Details bei 30-40FPS spielen.


----------



## ph1driver (25. April 2013)

Welche CPU?


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

I'm Laptop.


----------



## fear.de (25. April 2013)

Ich glaube iwas mit ner 8?! Gibt's sowas wie nen P8400? Das war mal nen Gaming Notebook von MSI, iwas mit G  Sorry ich weiß es nicht wirklich, hab das noch nie wirklich angeguckt nur der 9600GT Sticker hab ich sicher in Erinnerung, wenn es wichtig ist Schau ich später mal nach, wenn gewünscht?


----------



## Deadrevils (25. April 2013)

Danke für die Antworten. Habe ein weiteres Angebot bekommen:

-Acer Aspire 5742G-5464G50MNKK
- Core i5 -/ 2.53 GHz
- GT420M
- Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit-Edition
- 4 GB RAM
- 500 GB HDD
- DVD SuperMulti
- 39.6 cm ( 15.6" ) CineCrystal breit 1366 x 768 / HD



Was sagt ihr dazu ??


----------



## Leandros (25. April 2013)

Das klingt doch schon einiges besser. 
Machst noch ne SSD rein und und schon hast du einen schön schnellen Laptop.


----------



## Deadrevils (25. April 2013)

Der Mobile i5 ist vergleichbar mit welchem Desktop Prozessor?

Und wenn ich noch eine SSD reinknall, kann man mit dem tausch zufrieden sein, oder ?


Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. April 2013)

Wen  du unbedingt einen Laptop brauchst geht es i.O.
Die Cpu ist ein niedriger getakteter Desktop i3 der jeweiligen Generation.


----------



## ph1driver (25. April 2013)

Was ist denn dann der Mobile i3?


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. April 2013)

Ein noch niedriger getakteter Desktop i3. 
Bei den Notebooks unterscheiden sich i3 und i5 kaum voneinander, die i5 sind eben nur etwas höher getaktet und dem i3 fehlt der Turbo-Modus.


----------



## ph1driver (25. April 2013)

Danke, das wusste ich auch nicht.


----------



## combatIII (26. April 2013)

Das Angebot ist genauso Bullshit!Ne HD5850 gegen eine GTX420M da wirst definitiv enttäuscht sein!Versuch doch deinen Rechner in Einzelteilen an den Mann zu bringen und hau noch ne Unze drauf und kauf dir etwas Gescheites!Hier mal zur Veranschaulichung http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html die GTX 420 findest du auf Platz 223 (!!!!) deine HD 5850 ist da um Welten schneller!Die GTX 420 war schon mit 5 Jahre alten Spielen überfordert als sie frisch erschienen ist.


----------



## ph1driver (26. April 2013)

Mal seinen letzten Absatz Gelesen?



Deadrevils schrieb:


> Ich tausche weil ich keine Zeit mehr zu spielen habe. Auf dem Notebook wird nicht gezockt, nur zum Surfen, Musik hören, Filme schauen und gelegentlich zocken. (Metin2 )


----------



## combatIII (26. April 2013)

Überhaupt lesen!Ab und an will er schon spielen und das wird mit der Kiste NICHT drin sein!Oder behauptest du anderes?

Danke fürs Gespräch!


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2013)

Metin2! Das läuft überall.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (26. April 2013)

Metin 2 hab ich schon flüssig auf nem 800 Mhz CPU + 7 Jahr alter Graka + 500MB Ram gesehen 
Sogar mein Toaster kriegt das mit 1080p hin xD


----------



## combatIII (26. April 2013)

Heute ist Metin2 und morgen soll's dann BF 4 sein aber nur in min Details etc und wie das geht nich?Ich wuerd's auf keinen Fall machen eher mein Kumplel fragen ob bei ihm alles i.O. ist!?Bei ner GTX540 wuerde ich ins grübeln kommen gut die reißt BF4 auch nicht aber da läuft schon das ein oder andere Spiel drauf.In einen halben Jahr ärgert er sich dann weil die Gurke nix reißt.Ein wenig Geld beiseite legen sehen das die alten Klamotten verkauft werden und dann für ich denk 600 - 700 € bekommst was weitaus besseres.Und sollte es dich dann doch mal in den Fingern Jucken mal wieder was anspruchsvolleres zu daddeln haste halt noch die Reserve.


----------



## Deadrevils (27. April 2013)

combatIII schrieb:


> Heute ist Metin2 und morgen soll's dann BF 4 sein aber nur in min Details etc und wie das geht nich?Ich wuerd's auf keinen Fall machen eher mein Kumplel fragen ob bei ihm alles i.O. ist!?Bei ner GTX540 wuerde ich ins grübeln kommen gut die reißt BF4 auch nicht aber da läuft schon das ein oder andere Spiel drauf.In einen halben Jahr ärgert er sich dann weil die Gurke nix reißt.Ein wenig Geld beiseite legen sehen das die alten Klamotten verkauft werden und dann für ich denk 600 - 700 € bekommst was weitaus besseres.Und sollte es dich dann doch mal in den Fingern Jucken mal wieder was anspruchsvolleres zu daddeln haste halt noch die Reserve.


 

Hast recht aber kann mir momentan nur einen Tausch leisten und warten kann ich nicht denke dakriege ich kein besseres Angebot als die gtx420m


----------

